# Gallant Little Gershwin



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I regret to inform everyone that Gershwin has lost his valiant battle against velvet, severe emaciation, and general Petco care. While he was only with me for a few short days, his struggle to live was inspiring and I genuinely enjoyed taking care of him. He was a handsome blue fellow with funny fused fins and a fighter's spirit but unfortunately, his poor abused body simply couldn't continue on. I know that he is now at peace in a place where he'll never have to worry about nasty parasites or dirty little cups ever again. 

You will be missed, little Gershwin.

Edit: Also, I really want to thank everyone who cheered for Gershwin and who gave me such great support during his short life. Thank you all so much.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry sakura  At least he didn't die in a horrible, dirty cup, he died in a nice heated tank with care he couldn't have gotten otherwise. I'm sure he is gratful if your effort


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry about Gershwin. You did a magnificent job caring for him in his last few days. I'm sure he really appreciated your care and those blood worms.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor little guy.  I'm so sorry but you were so awesome to love him for a short time. He didn't die lonely and at least he had some dignity at the end.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sakura.  At least you took good care of him in his final days.


----------



## dsgems (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so sorry, Sakura. At least Gershwin had good care in the end. You were very brave to recue and fall in love with him. You made all of us love him too. I think we all learned from his experience. You and Gershwin will probally save many more Bettas just for keeping us posted on his fight to live. Thank you both. I think your fight to save him helped me to fight for Kessler.


----------



## tlyons01 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Gershwin. He had his best moments while he was in your care.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear  I was rooting for him. Bless his little spirit. Know you did a good job, he's now free on the Bridge <3


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

*hugs* you gave him a good last couple days.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww... I'm so sorry, his story was so touching!


----------



## SVC (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh No! I'm so sorry Sakura! I am just now seeing this and while it is so sad that the little guy couldn't survive all the odds he had against him, he was the luckiest little boy to have spent his last few days with you! As sad as this turned out for you, I believe you were led to him so that at least he didn't have to die in such horrible conditions as most of his friends do.

At least he is now at peace. RIP little Gershwin, you touched many people in the short time you were known...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry Sakura.  He was a brave little boy and I'm happy he got a chance to experience a good life with you before he passed. *hugs* 
Rest in peace Gershwin.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gershwin, thanks for giving me the opportunity to learn about velvet among other things before you left. 

Sakura, kudos to you for your relentless energy and desire to help Gershiwn. I am sure he was grateful for your loving care all the way to the end. 

Cheers!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*sniff* Thanks everyone for the super sweet comments. I'm sure Gershwin would be so touched to know so many people cared about him. He was a lucky little guy in that way. And I'm very touched to know so many people were rooting for us. Thank you all for the sweet things you've said. You've made this easier for me to deal with. :}


----------



## Chibi09 (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I too had my first one pass on only after a few days with me. Your Gershwin had a good few days with you.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss, I was rooting for the little guy
but he got to live out his days with the care he deserved


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've not been on too much, so I just found out about Gershwin.  I'm so sorry! -Hugs- You took very good care of him, and I'm sure he appreciates it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

poor little guy


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, no~! we were so rooting for the little guy! goodness... first, my beloved Purple, now this little guy? D: such a bad few days for bettas!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the sweet thoughts. Luimeril, I'm so sorry about Purple.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

